# Local Gunsmith for BAR Shorttrac Trigger??



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

I would like to have the trigger on my Browning BAR Shorttrac worked on and would love some recommendations for a gunsmith who might have some experience with these guns. I've googled it and all I can find is "find a gunsmith who is familiar with BAR triggers" kind of stuff.

The trigger is fairly heavy and a would love to have it lightened some if possible but my main goal would be to get rid of the creep/drag/travel in it. I love the gun but the trigger drives me crazy!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TSHIRT (Jan 10, 2009)

Terry Marsh 850.327.6487 he will take care of it for ya, did mine that drag or sloppy prior to BOOM drove me crazy too. in Walnut Hill area if you go try pick it up late afternoon and take the family...he has tons of deer on his place they will love seeing all them just hanging out!


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

TSHIRT said:


> Terry Marsh 850.327.6487 he will take care of it for ya, did mine that drag or sloppy prior to BOOM drove me crazy too. in Walnut Hill area if you go try pick it up late afternoon and take the family...he has tons of deer on his place they will love seeing all them just hanging out!


Thanks a lot! I was hoping to get some info from someone who had this done. About what is the cost? Does he replace any parts? Did it lighten the trigger pull? Sounds like I have the same issue you did, I'm glad to hear you are satisfied with the job he did for you. Thanks again!


----------



## TSHIRT (Jan 10, 2009)

Dont think he replaced parts...but he did polish the trigger and take out the drag and sloppy....he did this in small increments and each time doing it all again until he was happy and then finalized it and did lbs test on trigger....its feels like a
different gun now. Not sure on cost its been 5 yrs ago, but you will be happy!


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks!


----------

